# Navy SEALS found sleeping on the job again!



## aero (May 23, 2012)

*

*

*









`


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Lazy lazy	seals


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

They must have had the 12 hour night shift..


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

aero said:


> They must have had the 12 hour night shift..


story of my life xD


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

aero, are you related to Wyogoob? This reeks of his type of humor. I like!


----------

